# Bandsaw blade for San Diego area woodworker



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased a bandsaw blade from sawblade.com it's a 1/2" 3tpi 201 blade. They sent me the wrong size. They are correcting the issue for me (awesome customer support) but when I asked them what to do about the short blade, they told me to toss it out. Well, I obviously haven't used it, but feel wasteful if I toss it out. If there is anyone in the San Diego area that can use a 94" bandsaw blade I have a brand new one free to the first person that can pick it up.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Psavage1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi Robert,

Is this bandsaw blade still available?

Thanks, 
Peter


----------

